# Can you mix / use



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

HI can you use code HO 83 track and code 100 on the same line ?
Thank's
Kalman.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

KAL5 said:


> HI can you use code HO 83 track and code 100 on the same line ?
> Thank's
> Kalman.


Hi Kal, 

Yes you can if you have to. Atlas makes #551 stepped joiners that adapt one code track to the other by making the tops even with each other...










12 joiners for about $5 including shipping on ebay.
Greg


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great Thank's Greg I have a bunch of 83 long track that i wanted to use with 100 I did not know thay made a stepped joiner
I'm going to look them up on ebay now 
Thanks
Kal.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you plan to use anything shorter than code 100 and you have older engines or rolling stock you may bottom out the flanges. Most rolling stock can be corrected by changing the axles. Locomotives are another story.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

KAL5 said:


> HI can you use code HO 83 track and code 100 on the same line ?
> Thank's
> Kalman.


I have.... and with using Atlas Universal Joiners rather than Stepjoiners simply because I didn't have any, so I had to make do. Once both codes of track were together, I placed a thin piece of balsa wood under the code 83 ends to counter the weight of the engines. I drove a nail into it about five inches down from the end and so on until I got again, about five inches from the opposited end. I then nailed down the code 100 end as usual.

I then tried every engine and every car that I have across it at variable speeds from very slow to very fast. Didn't even hear a click. They all went across in both directions perfectly. I since then have used up almost all of the other code 83 track (that I had accidently ordered) on different places around the layout using this same method. 

Would I have used the stepjoiners if I would have had any? Certainly. But like I said, I didn't have any and the nearest LHS is 20 miles away. I have since been there a few times, but each time I went they were out of stock of the stepjoiners. So I've just had to continue to make do.

Routerman


----------

